# old school heat loss



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

Does anyone know where to get an I=B=R H-21 Heat Loss Guide? I used mine for 30+ years and it just vanished. Even a copy would do. LUCKYJACK


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.livepast60.com/heatpro/downprog/documents/0CD3A75D54D9AAF7D3A12937B72D224044ADDD80.html


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

Many thanks for the online reference. I am really trying to teach concept to vocational school students and the old I=B=R method isn't as easy or as accurate as a modern calculation, it allows me to teach all the ideas and thought that got us here. .....luckyjack


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's an Audel book (though not directly related to heating) that might come in handy in a classroom environment.
https://books.google.com/books?id=CfOoVmVoVvYC&pg=PA32&dq=rolling+offset+formula&hl=en#v=onepage&q=rolling%20offset%20formula&f=false


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well out in the field, if after so many years you dont know what size boiler to put in a house or small building or amount of heat to put in room , whether baseboard or radiant..its time yo get another profession, and on large commercial jobs, its all specked out by the engineers...so unless your going to be an engineer..its just nice to know info, but not really needed..


----------



## Lucky Jack (Nov 14, 2015)

I agree with you about sizing boiler, radiation, etc, but I'm trying to teach new future plumbers so they don't become guestimators like so many so called pro's out there. These young men don't know a btu from a bfd! There are three things you can spend, time, energy and money. All three cost your customer. ................luckyjack


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder what Audel says about bfds.


----------

